# how oneshotcowboy got his start



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Was doing some Internet surfing and found this picture. I believe it's oneshotcowboy and his first hired hand job.







Go getem oneshot!! LOL


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

BAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHA !!

Thanks for the laugh 220...Dang that is funny


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Perhaps that should read "his first job as a hired hand " ?


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

youngdon said:


> Perhaps that should read "his first job as a hired hand " ?


hmmm? maybe you right!


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

Oh boy! Funny stuff!!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

220swift said:


> hmmm? maybe you right!


I'll let you ask him !


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

youngdon said:


> I'll let you ask him !


Nooo. that's OK.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I Triple dog dare you !


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Frigging awesome.


----------



## oneshotcowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

hmm... just saw this. very interesting. you know it really makes me wonder about you guys. how did you ever come to think... i mean really think that i wouldn't see

that y'all found a picture of me so young???? good one 220


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Holy crap is that funny !!!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

oneshotcowboy said:


> hmm... just saw this. very interesting. you know it really makes me wonder about you guys. how did you ever come to think... i mean really think that i wouldn't see
> 
> that y'all found a picture of me so young???? good one 220


I was also told that after you rode him for 8 seconds, you jumped off through a loop on him, flanked him, grabbed three legs, two wraps and a hooey in under 9 seconds.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

oneshot,

Thanks for being a great sport!!! Someday I fully expect a reprisal.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Hey Bull, wheres the beef---look here--here it is!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

oneshotcowboy said:


> hmm... just saw this. very interesting. you know it really makes me wonder about you guys. how did you ever come to think... i mean really think that i wouldn't see
> 
> that y'all found a picture of me so young???? good one 220


Heck we were all giggling in the corner waiting for you to show up.....


----------



## Predatorhunter (Dec 9, 2010)

Oh holy cow that is funny. Thanks for the laugh. That is great!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Very good.


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

HAHA nice one


----------



## oneshotcowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

actually it was 3 wraps and a double half hitch in under 9...lol


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

oneshotcowboy said:


> actually it was 3 wraps and a double half hitch in under 9...lol


WOW, you were a little tiger!!!


----------



## oneshotcowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

been a go getter from the start...lol can you say over acheaver???


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Over a cheaver.... what the heck is a cheaver and how dare they hold you over it.


----------



## oneshotcowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

achiever your never gonna back down on me are ya don...lmao


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Not as long as you're laughing.


----------



## oneshotcowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

well buddy im a laughin... and going back out huntin...lmao be back later to see what else y'all have cooked up for me


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Good luck my friend. I hope you're wearing pants this time !


----------



## oneshotcowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

well not so much luck tonight but then again there is tomorrow...lol and yes pants.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

You guys are killin me....


----------



## bgfireguy (Apr 12, 2011)

Well personally I think he was telling that bull, "see this is what its supposed to look like on you." hahahahahahahaha


----------

